# 840 Gade help,



## Midnight (Mar 24, 2014)

we have a 840 build done on an 07 Gade. HMF pipe and a PC III, some clutch work as well. The problem is a 74 MPH is hitting rev limiter. Any ideas? I know heavier weights will slow this down but I just want the more speed out of it. Power wise I feel there is more there. 

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like a ecu/PC III issue if its hitting the rev limiter. Should be able to up the rpm on that.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

there is a guy on can am forums and he programs the ecu you send it in and he does what you want


----------

